# Best Beretta for Target Shooting



## MikeinRaleigh (Oct 3, 2015)

Getting ready to buy a Beretta, my first pistol. Will use it 99% for target shooting at an indoor range. Any recos on the best model for this primary use? Enjoy the rich info I find here.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Can't go wrong with a 92 series or if polymer is to your liking a PX4 Storm. Both are great options.


----------



## Shilp (Oct 20, 2015)

I use the PX4 Storm and its a great choice.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Beretta 87T. .22 low cost ammo, accurate. Well worth the price. They show up on GB fairly often ... $800 - $900 for a lightly used one. 

New ones seem to hang around $1000, but they have re-imported another batch recently so search hard and fast.


----------



## xotech (Feb 7, 2012)

Can't go wrong with this one for $1235.00 shipped. Includes the Action Tune performed by Wilson Combat Gunsmiths. Seller is an individual.

Contact him first to be sure the pistol has the action tune which costs extra.

Link to GunBroker auction:
Beretta / Wilson Combat 92G Brigadier Tactical 9mm : Semi Auto Pistols at GunBroker.com


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a 92fs it's a great gun


----------



## MikeinRaleigh (Oct 3, 2015)

That is one handsome handgun. Thanks for the recos.


----------



## MikeinRaleigh (Oct 3, 2015)

Have decided to spring for a new 92FS. Thanks to all for your comments and advice. Can't wait to get my hands on it. Now working on hand gun number two. Any thoughts about the second must-have-handgun to buy?


----------

